# NEW 2021 MAJEK M2 ILLUSION



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS NEW MAJEK MJ22M2 ILLUSION IS POWERED WITH A MERCURY 250 PRO XS MOTOR AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS CONTACT STEVEN 361-758-2140*
_*$ 81,749.00 HURRY BEFORE 22 PRICING STARTS ON NEXT MODELS 

OPTIONS INCLUDED;
MERCURY VESSEL VIEW DISPLAY
MATCHING BLUE 8 FT BLADE POWER POLE,
UNDER GUNNEL LIGHTING
GREY POWDER COATING
DUAL HELM SEATS
RAISED CONSOLE
TALL GRAB HAND RAILS
TWO TONE COLOR
TANDEM ALUMINUM TRAILER*_
*TILT STEERING
HURRY COME SEE THIS BEAUTY AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA ASK FOR STEVEN 361-758-2140 105 W MOORE AVE ARANSAS PASS TX*


----------

